# whey protein



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Howdy all, started to simple weight exercises 3 months ago and have started to do chest exercises also now, i bought some whey protein chocolate stuff on the tub its says 60g per 125g of milk or water ( i used milk). i only do roughly 30mins each night at home is one scoop ok to be taking or should i be taking more after the work out?

thanks completely new to all this stuff


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

There's a certain amount of protein you should be taking to your body weight a day if your looking to make gains but I can't quite remember try typing protein to body weight ratio into google, see if that helps mate


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yeh searched it and its a gram per pound body weight which means i should be taking 180g just wanted to double check the rule is correct and also because i dont do it a long programme but do do it every night should i be taking this amount and should i be taking it every night?


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

My opinion is use it as a supplement to your meals, ignore the magazines and the keyboard bodybuilders! I have been training for 17 years competed for 4 years before a chest muscle tear... I very rarely drink protein I merely ensure my meals are protein rich and low in saturated fat and carbs. I would suggest you only need 2-3 shakes a day assuming you eat quite well.


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

As above mate!,hav a shake after your work out when your body require's protein&help repair mate no later than a hour!:thumb:
If you overload on protein it will just turn to fat!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

simon burns said:


> As above mate!,hav a shake after your work out when your body require's protein&help repair mate no later than a hour!:thumb:
> *If you overload on protein it will just turn to fat!*


That's not true. Too many calories and saturated fat increases fat tissue.


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Might sound like a bit of a cop out but you can't go wrong when you do what it says on the label


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

MatrixGuy said:


> That's not true. Too many calories and saturated fat increases fat tissue.


Yeah most supplement's are quite high in calories??? just checked mine i use scitec nutrition which me gym sell's!can use it with water or milk i use water!

serving size 30g 1 scoop
calories 119 per serving!:thumb:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Cuffy nice avatar by the way!:thumb:


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think you should be doing it every night as if you can do it every night your nit putting your muscles under enough pressure if you understand, to make better gains youd be better intensifying your work out and doing it 3-4 times a week but still taking the same amount of protein even on non workout days


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

kings.. said:


> My opinion is use it as a supplement to your meals, ignore the magazines and the keyboard bodybuilders! I have been training for 17 years competed for 4 years before a chest muscle tear... I very rarely drink protein I merely ensure my meals are protein rich and low in saturated fat and carbs. I would suggest you only need 2-3 shakes a day assuming you eat quite well.


True but as you probably know different body types needs different nutrition were all assuming his body will just take well to protein,my body never made any proper gains until I went on mass gainers I'm just the skinny runt type


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

How to calculate your protein needs!

Weight in kg X 0.8 to 1.8 GM/KG=protein GM!

Example;I am 88kg male who is a regular lifts weights

88kg X 1.7 = 149GM protein/day!

So my protein intake for me per day should be around 150g! hope this helps mate found it on about.com:thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Ramage1 said:


> I don't think you should be doing it every night as if you can do it every night your nit putting your muscles under enough pressure if you understand, to make better gains youd be better intensifying your work out and doing it 3-4 times a week but still taking the same amount of protein even on non workout days


probably wasn't clear my fault don't do chest exercises every night but as you said 4 to 5 times, my arms and chest at the end feel fatigue heavy etc..... but i am at home and all i have is a set of dumb bells and limited weights so struggle would make you laugh if i explained my homemade benchwhich includes bedside tables lined up and pillows (cant afford any pieces of equipment what with little one unless there real cheap), any suggestions on exercises other than bench presses to aid chest (do press ups also)?

Its not that i want to get big just have some shape rather than being called skinny etc....as it does my head in big time filling a t-shirt better wouldnt go a miss either, lol

i do need 180g of whey is it ok to take this after my exercises in one go or better to do 3X60g spread over the day?

thanks for the help


----------



## En1gma (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey fella,

I trained and worked as a fitness instructor for a while, and also have self-experience. 
When it comes to protein, to me it's a dodgy subject, especially when it comes to supplements. In my opinion, the hype about "a gram of protein per pound of bodyweight" [and similiar lines] are pluggedd by companies to flog their stuff in high volume.

I'll give you my experience:
I used to obsess about the amount of protein I took in, and religiously had 4-6 protein shakes a day. The result? Bugger all.

As soon as I realised there's more to life than counting grams of protein I started making gains. Honestly, don't worry about protein and stuff too much - for some reason, the more you think the more you hinder progress.

In my opinion, protein is too expensive, and you'd be better off using that money to buy actual food instead of liquid calories [which I find to be 'empty'].

As per training, the lack of equipment shouldn't hold you back. I tore a tendon in my shoulder a little while back, and since then all I've done is bodyweight stuff and to be frankly honest, these have been the best gains I've made. I doubt I'll be heading back to weight training any time soon. It just beats me up.

Push ups, pull ups, dip... No to little equipment needed, and you'll still challenge your body. Have a look around Google for bodyweight stuff, and you'll be surprised how challenging it can be.

Hope that helps a little, fella.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

alan hanson said:


> Howdy all, started to simple weight exercises 3 months ago and have started to do chest exercises also now, i bought some whey protein chocolate stuff on the tub its says 60g per 125g of milk or water ( i used milk). i only do roughly 30mins each night at home is one scoop ok to be taking or should i be taking more after the work out?
> 
> thanks completely new to all this stuff


Every night is wrong :thumb:

Ttry stronglifts.com this will give you'll the info you need :thumb:


----------



## traplin (Feb 22, 2012)

MatrixGuy said:


> That's not true. Too many calories and saturated fat increases fat tissue.


It is true actually. You can get fat from consuming too much protein...remember everything you eat has a calorific value...eg chicken has calories so eating too much of it can push your daily calorific intake over what you are targeting or meant to have. :thumb:

I'm not an advocate of shakes and don't take them - prefer to get my nutrients from real food BUT...
OP you are looking at the protein thing from the wrong angle imo. You need to consider your daily protein intake overall and not just from the shake. Whey protein is an 'easy' form of protein that the body can digest and make good use of but thinking that you need to get all your daily protein from the shake would not be a good idea. Consider what you eat through out the day and google the average protein content of the foods to give you a guide (eg off the top of my head I know an egg has approx 6g of protein)...then use the shake to top up the amount you are falling short by. 1.5g of protein to 1kg of body weight is the recommended amount for building mass!

It may be that you need more than 1 shake per day but then you need to count the shakes in your overall calorie intake as well

Basically diets need to be considered from the nutritional intake and the calorific intake and finding the right balance :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

right get ya, meals change each day etc never know what im having until it hits the table from the lovely wife. just thought i would try some was more the muscle repair than the build aspect but dont know how true it is?

Might sell it to me brothe rwho uses them then and just carry on doing simple exercises trying to tone up, as said not looking to become huuuuuge just more shape and defined perhaps im looking into in too much for what i actually need


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Could be a lot of tosh but I was told to have a teaspoonful or 2 of Peanut butter before bed on the nights you have punished your muscles - high protein content which helps muscles repair when you are asleep......

Handful of peanuts is good every now and then for protein if you are not on the shakes....dont overdo it though or you could end up looking like a darts player


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

believe me id look pregnant before a darts player


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

protein powder is always a bit of a taboo subject, everyone has there own brand, there own amount they take etc. 
spend time and find what works for you and what method works for you

I personally use a single scoop of protein24/7s blended protein for pre and post workout only. rest of the time its food.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Do you mean 17years? You can't have been bodybuilding for 17 decades?

I take whey protein to supplement my diet, I can physically eat enough most days to get all the protein due to work.


----------

